# Campsites near Augsburg?



## dancinmick (Nov 25, 2008)

I plan to travel through Germany in April and am looking for an overnight stop near Augsburg. Any advice would be very welcome.
Thanks


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

hi dacinmick ,

there are only few possibilities around Augsburg. I recommend the following :

camp-site : http://www.caravaningpark.de/startseite/startseite.php

Stellplatz : http://www.tsg-augsburg.de/stellplatz-wohnmobil.php

thats the best what I found searching sites for you.

hope input is helpfull.

my regards
Jan


----------



## dancinmick (Nov 25, 2008)

Stellplatz sounds good.
Vieln Dank, Jan.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

In July 2010 we stayed at the Stadt Stellplatz just off Bürgermeister-Ackermann-Straße. I'm pretty sure it is within the LEZ and you will need a yellow or green plakette in order to get there.
Details here: http://www.augsburg-tourismus.de/camping-caravan.html

Map here: the Wohnmobil Stellpplatz should be in the centre of this view, to the west of the railway line and next to the river.
http://www.stadtplan.augsburg.de/mapsight/stadtplan?kox=416996&koy=359768


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

LE-Zone Augsburg is marked green , the Stellplatz is obviously just outside the LEZ

http://www.stadtplan.augsburg.de/mapsight/stadtplan?

regards
Jan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You say, in your title, "Campsites".This is one I can recommend very strongly:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2258

A superbly run and maintained place, very convenient for town ( via bus) and supermarket ( across the road).

G


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.bella-augusta.com/startseite/startseite.php

We stayed here, ease cycle ride into town


----------

